# Do I need Microsoft setup bootstrapper?



## viksy81 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi!

I just uninstalled Microsoft office on my computer. A message came up saying that Microsoft setup bootstrapper had stopped working. Is this a program that I need to have on my computer? Or is it something I only need if I have Microsoft office installed?

I hope someone can answer my questions.

Victoria


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If that's the only Microsoft program (other than the OS), then you don't need it.
If there's no entry to uninstall it, then you'll have to use Autoruns (free from here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx ) to stop it from trying to load at boot.


----------

